# Moving to Dubai



## Cormaco (Aug 14, 2009)

I am moving to Dubai next month. I have a job as a psychologist which includes a place to live. I am bringing my girlfriend with me. She doesn't have a job. She is a laboratory scientist, but she is willing to work any job in order to get a visa. The question is, how easy is it to get a job with a visa if you are not too fussy? Should we just get married when we get over there? I am quite nervous about this move, and all advice/experiences will be most welcome.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

What you need to know first and foremost - cohabitating is illegal here if you are not married. 

Secondly, since your not married, you cannot sponsor her so she would be on a visitors visa - can't work on a visitors visa. She would have to find employment and the employer would sponsor her and get her residency visa.

You might research here (under things to know about Dubai - or whatever the thread is called) to answer some of these questions.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

oh please everyone is ''cohabitating'' its never inforced unless you were to live in jumeirah or some local area and give them reason to do something that rule is mainly for 10 ''working girls'' sharing a place.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well said marc.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> oh please everyone is ''cohabitating'' its never inforced unless you were to live in jumeirah or some local area and give them reason to do something that rule is mainly for 10 ''working girls'' sharing a place.



That is not entirely true. The point is that anyone cohabiting is breaking the law and on this site we do not advise people to do that. 

Many people do cohabit, but it must be done subtly. There are still landlords that ask for marriage liciences and of you are ever in trouble with the police, for any reason, it could then cause a problem. People are still deported for cohabiting in the UAE - it just doesn't much coverage in the papers as the individuals seem to be mainly Phillipinos that get caught.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah but isnt it one of those laws where it will never be changed but never enforced, like there was a law in london that is still active made in 1880 etc about being drunk and standing on 1 leg or something.... (im sure i read that somewhere).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> yeah but isnt it one of those laws where it will never be changed but never enforced, like there was a law in london that is still active made in 1880 etc about being drunk and standing on 1 leg or something.... (im sure i read that somewhere).


Absolutely NOT the same. The law aganst co-habiting is very real and it is used on a regular basis. To assume otherwise is asking for trouble. Yes, most people, especially Westerners get away with it, but you should never assume that it won't be used. People are deported or imprisoned regularly under this law.

You only have to annoy the wrong person to experience the force of the law.

-


----------

